# Hymer exsis-1



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone, Has anyone bought a 2012/13 Exsis, I'm looking at the smallest model compact 504 its an A class with a front drop down double bed and an extra wide single rear bed with garage beneath. We've had/ have a large van but now we want a compact short van and this one seems to fit the bill. If anyone has one can you post what you think of it, warts and all.

Thanks Wobby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have a Exsis 562 I Silverline, it was built at the end of 2011 but has and is a 2012 build model.
It is the largest of the models and has the 140 bhp engine and on a ford base with no cam belt.
We purchased it as it has a good payload and is a 3500kg vehicle, so no driving licence restrictions.

edit
Wobby, you will not find many as Hymer did not have a dealer to import them.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi wobby,

I've got a 2006 B504, the layout is great for us but I notice that the new Exsis i504 manages to squeeze a fridge freezer in as well, a definate bonus although its at the expense of a few cms over the magic 6mtrs if that is an issue.
The Exsis i504 is also narower than the B Class which is handy for narrow lanes.
The only downside I can think of is that it doesn't have the double floor which could be important you're a regular to colder climates.
I think the payload is ok on the Exsis i504 but I would double check that side of it. I have a big paload on mine but its on the heavier 3900kg chassis.

If I had the spare dosh I'd love one but i'd also be looking closely and comparing it with the current B504 model as well if the budget stretches that far.


Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pete, the payload will be OK as ours is 670kg before extras and as you know we wild and carry everything including extra water and bikes. Ours is within the 3500kg  
The model enquired about is smaller than ours, therefore it will have an even higher payload.
The new 2013 models do have the double floor and it is no heavier as it is GRP or similar.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guy, much appreciated we like the smaller van and as Grath says it now has a double floor. The garage under the large single bed is very important to us as we carry a lot of bits. We thought of buying the upgraded weight 3700kg which when I'm 70 can be downgraded. The only other worry is the bed, will it be long enough as I'm 6'3 tall..

Wobby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

According to the ebrochure, the Exsis i504 doesn't have a double floor....

http://hymer.com/cms/assets/images/2013/CSD2012/epaper/Broschueren/epaper-EXSIS_I_GB/index.html#/4

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

wobby said:


> Thanks guy, much appreciated we like the smaller van and as Grath says it now has a double floor. The garage under the large single bed is very important to us as we carry a lot of bits. We thought of buying the upgraded weight 3700kg which when I'm 70 can be downgraded. The only other worry is the bed, will it be long enough as I'm 6'3 tall..
> 
> Wobby


Wobby, make sure you get one with a large garage door on both sides, we have but I have seen them with only one door.
The only downsides I can think of is the windscreen is specific to the model, so might be harder to source. I would have preferred a separate shower, but as you know Hymer have used the folding wall for years on various models and it works OK and gives more room elsewhere. 
Then it depends on if you go for the Fiat or Ford. We preferred the Ford as no cambelt.
We have had ours now for nearly one year and no problems at all!
One more thing. I have a thread somewhere about external screens. Do not get any which fit over the top corners of the door as they will leak, due to door seals been on the outside. You need to fix everything externally.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> According to the ebrochure, the Exsis i504 doesn't have a double floor....
> 
> http://hymer.com/cms/assets/images/2013/CSD2012/epaper/Broschueren/epaper-EXSIS_I_GB/index.html#/4
> 
> Pete


Pete, I think it may have as it is on the Fiat.
The Ford is a single floor.
The Ford is now the Premium and is still made, (different model numbers) but the UK importers don't seem to bring it in as much as the Fiat.
http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/motorhome-sales/hymer/exsisi-504/1073


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Just had a quick look at the brochure and although it not on a double floor as such, the tanks are located in heated insulated trays so effectively winterised. The 504 isn't available in the Ford so will have to go for the Fiat. Grath i thought that the shower with the swinging wall might be bigger than the fix shower, is that not the case?

Thanks Pete & Grath for all your help will bare in mind all the points you have made.

Regards Wobby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

wobby said:


> Just had a quick look at the brochure and although it not on a double floor as such, the tanks are located in heated insulated trays so effectively winterised. The 504 isn't available in the Ford so will have to go for the Fiat. Grath i thought that the shower with the swinging wall might be bigger than the fix shower, is that not the case?
> 
> Thanks Pete & Grath for all your help will bare in mind all the points you have made.
> 
> Regards Wobby


Wobby, yes the shower is not small. My only minor concern is, I wonder about very long term durability of the folding part and the fact that a person is standing in the shower tray to use the toilet.
I have not had any problem and I did consider this prior to buying.
Regarding the floor, I considered it double when the tanks are between the inner and outer and in an insulated tray.
But, if you do have a tank or pipe fitting problem, I wonder how easy the are to access. Our fresh tank is under the dinette and the waste is under slung, which has never been any problem.
Build quality is normal Hymer and although the van is lighter, I cannot see any weight saving skimping. I think it must be due to less weight in panels due to a narrower and lower profile.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wobby, you may find these Guys helpful as they import direct from Germany and their Hymer knowledge is excellent.
Best of all, they are not pushy

http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ahh, so I was correct then :wink: 

No matter, its still looks like a great motorhome.

I'd agree with Graham about Edgehill Motorhomes, we bought ours from there. Lee is a thoroughly nice guy and they don't wash their hands of you after the sale. He sorted out a few problems for me even though it was 4 years since we bought from them.


Pete


----------

